# stare



## Grekh

Una última duda...tenía entendido que los verbos "ser" y "estar" se conjuntan en uno solo en otros idiomas, tales como inglés (to be), francés (être) y en italiano el "essere", pero de repente encontré al verbo "stare" que es lo mismo que "estar", entonces ¿_stare = estar_ y _essere = ser_?


----------



## DAH

Si, ci sono molto simile funzioni tra il due verbi in spangolo e italiano. Guanajuato es muy lindo.


----------



## Grekh

Gracias. Pero entonces cuándo utilizar stare y cuándo essere?


----------



## jazyk

_Stare_ si usa con il gerundio:

_Sto mangiando - Estoy comiendo._
_Stanno ballando - Están bailando._

E con alcuni aggettivi: 

_Stai zitto - Estate quieto_

Però con la maggioranza degli aggettivi si usa _essere_, sebbene in ispagnolo appaia _estar_:

_Sono nervoso - Estoy nervioso._

Non mi sovviene nient'altro.


----------



## Grekh

Grazie molte! Entiendo un po' più!


----------



## Necsus

Stare = essere fermo in un posto
però:
può sostituire 'essere' come ausiliare;
+ gerundio = azione continuata (stava camminando);
+ a + infinito = azione continuata o stato, condizione (stare a sedere, staremo a vedere);
+ per + infinito = essere in procinto (stavo per uscire);
= abitare (sto a Roma);
= essere in una posizione (stava sdraiato);
= essere in una condizione d'animo o di salute (stai tranquillo, sto meglio);
= convenire, spettare ( non sta bene offendere i vecchi, non sta a te giudicarmi);
= schierarsi (stai con noi?);
= partecipare (ci stai a fargli uno scherzo?);
è usato in modi di dire, come: stare in guardia; stare sulle sue; star fresco; lasciare stare.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Yo quería añadir a lo que se ha dicho una diferencia importante en el uso de "ser" y "estar" entre castellano e italiano. Para definir la cualidad de las cosas inanimadas en castellano se usa "estar", mientras que en italiano se usa "essere". Con un ejemplo se verá mejor:

-El agua está fría. --> _L'acqua è fredda._


----------



## vince

excepto este caso, sería correcto de decir que essere = ser, y que stare = estar?

o sea, el italiano es uno de los idiomas que tiene una distinción entre ser/essere y estar/stare?

es curioso que el francés no haga la diferencia. Tal vez debido a la influencia de inglés/alemán?


----------



## betulina

Según lo que sé...


			
				vince said:
			
		

> excepto este caso, sería correcto de decir que essere = ser, y que stare = estar?



Sí, a grandes rasgos sí, pero me dejé algunos casos más en que el uso es diferente. El castellano utiliza _estar_ mucho más que el italiano.

-Además de la diferencia en el uso copulativo de mi post anterior, cuando el verbo es usado locativamente: 

--> sujeto animado y localización transitoria: estar / essere 
_Estoy en el tren / Sono nel treno_

--> sujeto inanimado y localización permanente: estar / essere
_Roma está en Italia / Roma è in Italia

_--> sujeto inanimado y localización transitoria: estar / essere
_¿Dónde están las llaves? / Dove sono le chiavi?_



> o sea, el italiano es uno de los idiomas que tiene una distinción entre ser/essere y estar/stare?


Sí, y funciona muy parecido al catalán.


Si en alguna cosa me equivoco, ya sabéis!


----------



## Naimadia

vince said:
			
		

> es curioso que el francés no haga la diferencia. Tal vez debido a la influencia de inglés/alemán?



Il tedesco e l'inglese non c'entrano per niente. To stand e stehen non si usano in un modo astratto, ma segnificano soltanto essere in piedi (sto mangiando - I am eating/Ich bin am essen, sto per mangiare -  I'm about to eat/ Ich bin im Begriff zu essen)


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:
			
		

> Según lo que sé...
> 
> 
> Sí, a grandes rasgos sí, pero me dejé algunos casos más en que el uso es diferente. El castellano utiliza _estar_ mucho más que el italiano.
> 
> -Además de la diferencia en el uso copulativo de mi post anterior, cuando el verbo es usado locativamente:
> 
> --> sujeto animado y localización transitoria: estar / essere
> _Estoy en el tren / Sono nel treno_
> 
> --> sujeto inanimado y localización permanente: estar / essere
> _Roma está en Italia / Roma è in Italia_
> 
> --> sujeto inanimado y localización transitoria: estar / essere
> _¿Dónde están las llaves? / Dove sono le chiavi?_
> 
> 
> Sí, y funciona muy parecido al catalán.
> 
> 
> Si en alguna cosa me equivoco, ya sabéis!


 
Yo dirìa que no tiene esa distinciòn. Yo me lìo bastante con eso de ser y estar porque en italiano no hay diferencia.

El cafè està caliente ---- Il caffè è caldo.

Distinto es el caso de los gerundios.

Se usa el verbo "stare", a veces de manera impropia y sobre todo en el sur, para indicar la presencia en un lugar.
Dove sei? Sono a casa.
Dove stai? Sto a casa.

O se usa para preguntare Què tal?? --- Come stai?


----------



## betulina

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Yo dirìa que no tiene esa distinciòn. Yo me lìo bastante con eso de ser y estar porque en italiano no hay diferencia.



Hola Claudine, 
No entiendo bien qué quieres decir con que no hay diferencia. ¿No se usa _essere_ y _stare_ para funciones distintas? 



> Se usa el verbo "stare", a veces de manera impropia y sobre todo en el sur, para indicar la presencia en un lugar.
> Dove sei? Sono a casa.
> Dove stai? Sto a casa.



¿La correcta es la primera, no? Los ejemplos que di, ¿son correctos? Gracias!!


----------



## posy

Opino que en español la diferencia clave entre ser y estar es de permanencia en el tiempo
SER implica continuidad en el tiempo  
ESTAR es presente, es aquí y ahora

Esto funciona bastante aunque hay excepciones y también usos habituales de uno de los dos verbos que no siguen este principio por una cuestion más cultural que lógica. A veces estas contradicciones hacen que cambie el uso del idioma. 
Debería poner ejemplos de esto que digo pero no tengo tiempo ahora de buscarlos. Se lo dejo a otro.

Me gustaría saber si en italiano hay también esta diferencia, si la hay en otro idioma, y también como la solucionan en idiomas como el inglés.

Yo podría ser torpe pero prefiero pensar que estoy torpe.

¿como se diría esto en inglés por ejemplo?


----------



## claudine2006

posy said:


> Opino que en español la diferencia clave entre ser y estar es de permanencia en el tiempo
> SER implica continuidad en el tiempo
> ESTAR es presente, es aquí y ahora
> 
> Esto funciona bastante aunque hay excepciones y también usos habituales de uno de los dos verbos que no siguen este principio por una cuestion más cultural que lógica. A veces estas contradicciones hacen que cambie el uso del idioma.
> Debería poner ejemplos de esto que digo pero no tengo tiempo ahora de buscarlos. Se lo dejo a otro.
> 
> Me gustaría saber si en italiano hay también esta diferencia, si la hay en otro idioma, y también como la solucionan en idiomas como el inglés.
> 
> Yo podría ser torpe pero prefiero pensar que estoy torpe.
> 
> ¿como se diría esto en inglés por ejemplo?


Las preguntas que se refieren al inglés es mejor si las pones en el forum español-inglés. 
En español se usa ser para indicar algo que no varía, estar para indicar una situación temporal. Para los extranjeros esa representa uno de las dificultades principales a la hora de aprender español.


----------

